# How tall are you and what do people guess you as?



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 24, 2020)

Title
I've been guessed anywhere from 5'4" to 5'9" (by a delusional 5'2 kid thinking he was 5'6)
I'm 5'6"


----------



## Blitz (Apr 24, 2020)

6-6'2


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 24, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Title
> I've been guessed anywhere from 5'4" to 5'9" (by a delusional 5'2 kid thinking he was 5'6)
> I'm 5'6"


Real height: 5'11 3/4" (I say i'm 6' because i'm well over 6' in the morning anyway)
Peoples guesses: Never ever under 6'1". 6'2" most of the time. Indians are the most deluded about their heights and they normally think i'm 6'3"


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 24, 2020)

5’7, A 5’10 ricecel cop guessed me to be 5’4 on a ticket i lied to my name on


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 24, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> 5’7, A 5’10 ricecel cop guessed me to be 5’4 on a ticket i lied to my name on


Taller people do tend to underestimate your height and shorter underestimate if you're close and overestimate if solidly taller


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 24, 2020)

I just grew to 6 ft 2 lets see.
When I was 183 cm many said I was190 cm jfl


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 24, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> I just grew to 6 ft 2 lets see.
> When I was 183 cm many said I was190 cm jfl


At your current rate of growth which is apparently 2 cm in 1 week, I won't be surprised if you're 7 ft in a matter of months.


----------



## Dios (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm 185 cm (6 feet), but I always lie and say I'm a lot less IRL so people get confused about their own height.


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 24, 2020)

By my family 6ft1
By my friends 6ft1
By classmates 5ft10 (I am one of the smallest in my class males)
By my grandma 6ft6 (she was serious jFL)

I am actually 5ft11 and 1/2 or 3/4 night height barefoot


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 24, 2020)

never been guessed


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 24, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> At your current rate of growth which is apparently 2 cm in 1 week, I won't be surprised if you're 7 ft in a matter of months.


I hope so.
I Really hope I dont grow anymore
i legit have micheal Phelps tier body proportions
Jfl I just said hope so and then dont hope so
Wont even edit remove that now


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 24, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> By my family 6ft1
> By my friends 6ft1
> By classmates 5ft10 (I am one of the smallest in my class males)
> By my grandma 6ft6 (she was serious jFL)
> ...


6'6" lmaooo


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 24, 2020)

6'3


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 24, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> 6'6" lmaooo


Yes
my norwood 7 cousin claimed 6ft4 in front of her JFL

He is 5ft9 or 8


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Apr 24, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> Yes
> my norwood 7 cousin claimed 6ft4 in front of her JFL
> 
> He is 5ft9 or 8


I'd love to meet your grandma and call myself 6'1"


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 24, 2020)

Your banned?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m 6’0.4/ 184cm I say I’m 5’9 because I would feel stupid saying I’m 6’0 since most people think of tall when they hear a height that starts with “6” but I’m quite clearly on the lower side of average when I’m among zoomers.


----------



## SoyGune (Apr 24, 2020)

One bitch said I’m 5”11, and that was with makeshift 1 inch lifts I made.


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Apr 24, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Your banned?


you were 186 cm yesterday


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 24, 2020)

YoungRichNigga said:


> you were 186 cm yesterday


No?
I measured 188 cm yesterday.
Jfl people here know my height better than me


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 24, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I’m 6’0.4/ 184cm I say I’m 5’9 because I would feel stupid saying I’m 6’0 since most people think of tall when they hear a height that starts with “6” but I’m quite clearly on the lower side of average when I’m among zoomers.


Low IQ Cel. Very, very low IQ. No sense.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 24, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Low IQ Cel. Very, very low IQ. No sense.


How? I feel retarded saying I’m “6’0” next to a bunch of 6’2 guys who everyone assumes are actually 6’0


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 24, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> How? I feel retarded saying I’m “6’0” next to a bunch of 6’2 guys who everyone assumes are actually 6’0


You sure those 6'2" guys aren't just 5'10" people? People on this site hype up how tall the new generation is so much but I never feel that way when in public? And your height is your height, it's the most retarded thing to do to downgrade your height by 3 inches. 

On that basis, John Cena should claim 5'9", O Pry Should claim 5'9", Rock should claim 5'11". Do you see how this makes no sense?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 24, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> You sure those 6'2" guys aren't just 5'10" people? People on this site hype up how tall the new generation is so much but I never feel that way when in public? And your height is your height, it's the most retarded thing to do to downgrade your height by 3 inches.
> 
> On that basis, John Cena should claim 5'9", O Pry Should claim 5'9", Rock should claim 5'11". Do you see how this makes no sense?



well they look 2 inches taller than me so I doubt they’re 2 inches shorter than me.
I am 184cm since I got measured by a doctorcel.
and I don’t know the others but Dwayne Johnson claims he’s like 6’4/6’5


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 24, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> well they look 2 inches taller than me so I doubt they’re 2 inches shorter than me.
> I am 184cm since I got measured by a doctorcel.
> and I don’t know the others but Dwayne Johnson claims he’s like 6’4/6’5


The Rock is chad but he frauds hard, he's 6'2.5". Most men exaggerate their height anyway. 

I used O Pry and Cena as examples because they're in the same height class as you so why would they claim to be shorter than they are. At the very least, just say what your real height is.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 24, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> The Rock is chad but he frauds hard, he's 6'2.5". Most men exaggerate their height anyway.
> 
> I used O Pry and Cena as examples because they're in the same height class as you so why would they claim to be shorter than they are. At the very least, just say what your real height is.



I feel stupid doing that. Women think 6’2 guys are 6’0


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 24, 2020)

187 cm - 6'2 ft 
Guess I'm 186-188cm 

Where I live u get called out big time for trying to fraud 

If u claim 185cm be sure as fuck someone actual 185cm will call the bs


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 24, 2020)

5ft8
my sister always say that i'm smaller than reality and other guys say i'm taller
maybe because i'm slim and that makes me look taller


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 24, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I feel stupid doing that. Women think 6’2 guys are 6’0


I don't know if that's true. Surely with all the 5'10" people who claim to be 6' (just go on celebheights.com and look) it should be the other way round.


----------



## Usum (Apr 24, 2020)

6'.
It doesn't matter past this height.
Plus almost all men higher than me look like shit.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 24, 2020)

5'8, they guess me to have slayed 50 women cause im a gigamogger


----------



## Usum (Apr 24, 2020)

And charisma is underrated as fuck.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 24, 2020)

idfk i just always say i am 175 while frauding to 178 so it is believable.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Apr 24, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Title
> I've been guessed anywhere from 5'4" to 5'9" (by a delusional 5'2 kid thinking he was 5'6)
> I'm 5'6"


5"8 and a half. People guess me as 5'6 generally.


----------



## HighIQcel (Apr 24, 2020)

Usum said:


> And charisma is underrated as fuck.


oldcel's cope


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 24, 2020)

I havent ever had someone guess my height but im not super short or tall so I guess no one wants to comment on it. I did have a lady one time ask me how tall I was, which she used as a way to segue into asking me if she should dump her 5’8 boyfriend because she didnt want to wear heels and be taller than him.

I did see an interesting study once where they matched up women and men who were the same height, and had them stand next to each other and guess the other one’s height. The men always guessed the womens height spot on, as being the same as their own, but the women always said the men were shorter than themselves even though they were the same exact height. Very interesting example of womens warped perception of reality


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 24, 2020)

Iam 5’7 but people think that Iam even shorter then that and when frmales compare their height with mine and see that they are shorter then me,they are usually shocked by that


----------



## moggingmachine (Apr 24, 2020)

Blitz said:


> 6-6'2


yea and my dick is 7.3-9.3 inches


----------



## ijolly197 (Apr 24, 2020)

6'5 and people guess 6'4-6'7


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 24, 2020)

6'3" and people are usually right on the mark for me.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 24, 2020)

Height is cope unless manlet or giraffe


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm 6'2 but my friend said I'm 6'3


Yuyevon said:


> Height is cope unless manlet or giraffe


Just be 7ft bro


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

6’2-6’4 but I fraud 6’3 with lifts and i’m originally 6’1 (morning height).


----------



## Mikecel (Apr 24, 2020)

5’11 I get guessed as manlet.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 24, 2020)

Usum said:


> 6'.
> It doesn't matter past this height.
> Plus almost all men higher than me look like shit.


you can't be serious


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm 5'7, 5'8 in shoes and people guess that I'm either 5'7 or 5'8


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 24, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Title
> I've been guessed anywhere from 5'4" to 5'9" (by a delusional 5'2 kid thinking he was 5'6)
> I'm 5'6"


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 24, 2020)

@Simone Nobili you were literary 184cm just this winter around January-February wtf


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 24, 2020)

5’9

5’9 as well. I feel like I look shorter than I am because of stocky build and proportions. I have low class body


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Apr 24, 2020)

Something like 6 2 with shoes (they have huge soles cause work boots) , I get guessed at 6 5, but that's cause manlet country and everybody lying on heights


----------



## GetThatBread (Apr 24, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> By my family 6ft1
> By my friends 6ft1
> By classmates 5ft10 (I am one of the smallest in my class males)
> By my grandma 6ft6 (she was serious jFL)
> ...


Damn how’s that possible, I’m 6’2” and literally everyone guesses it perfectly. Only like 3 people thought I was 6’3”-6’4”+


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Apr 24, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> By my family 6ft1
> By my friends 6ft1
> By classmates 5ft10 (I am one of the smallest in my class males)
> By my grandma 6ft6 (she was serious jFL)
> ...


grandmas be trippin


----------



## ThreadMatters (Apr 24, 2020)

5"11=midget
6'=tall chad


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Apr 24, 2020)

5'10 now basically, 5'11 with shoes. people guess me as 6


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Apr 24, 2020)

5'8 Barefoot, 5'10 with soles and boots. I want people to assume I'm 6ft.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 24, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Real height: 5'11 3/4" (I say i'm 6' because i'm well over 6' in the morning anyway)
> Peoples guesses: Never ever under 6'1". 6'2" most of the time. Indians are the most deluded about their heights and they normally think i'm 6'3"


Legit same, 184cm morning, 182cm night


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 24, 2020)

Jfl sometimes I tell people I'm 5'10 but I'm 6'2 and they get defensive


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Apr 24, 2020)

I am 6'0.5 but fraud to 6'1
for some reason people think I am 6'3


Chadelite said:


> Jfl sometimes I tell people I'm 5'10 but I'm 6'2 and they get defensive


damn you tall


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> grandmas be trippin


Well she can't know better

Living isolated and husband couldn't go properly since his 50s. And my cousins already claiming 4-5 inches more than what they are
But I am the tallest


----------



## Simone Nobili (Apr 24, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> @Simone Nobili you were literary 184cm just this winter around January-February wtf


I was 185 cm around the beginning of december
I even made a thread about it
Isnt it normal to grow 3 cm in like 5-6months?


----------



## janoycresva (Apr 24, 2020)

6 foot but people always think im taller for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Apr 25, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Title
> I've been guessed anywhere from 5'4" to 5'9" (by a delusional 5'2 kid thinking he was 5'6)
> I'm 5'6"


Anything from 5'8 to 6'0
I'm 5'9 J F L


----------



## Hades (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m 189cm in the morning, 187.5 at night (6’2).

Most people guess I’m 6’3-6’4. One girl thought I was 6’5 (JFL) she also thought my dick was 9 inches (even bigger JFL, not even close to 9). Never believe what women say in numbers, they’re terrible with measurements.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Apr 25, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Title
> I've been guessed anywhere from 5'4" to 5'9" (by a delusional 5'2 kid thinking he was 5'6)
> I'm 5'6"


it's over


----------



## Usum (Apr 25, 2020)

Native said:


> you can't be serious


They don't even look like men anymore.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 25, 2020)

Hades said:


> I’m 189cm in the morning, 187.5 at night (6’2).
> 
> Most people guess I’m 6’3-6’4. One girl thought I was 6’5 (JFL) she also thought my dick was 9 inches (even bigger JFL, not even close to 9). Never believe what women say in numbers, they’re terrible with measurements.


Chad


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Apr 25, 2020)

I am 5.8"ft tall but people guess 5.9 or 5.10 since i have long legs but most foids have no clue about height especially foidlets


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 25, 2020)

Was told I'm 6'3-6'4 by a guy who claimed 6'1... Turns out I'm 6'1 and he's like 5'10


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 25, 2020)

176 cm (5'9.5)
Some foid guessed me at 170cm (5'7), but now that I wear one inch lifts most people guess me at anywhere from 5'10 to 5'11.


----------



## Over (Apr 25, 2020)

Average global height: 5'9
Average height on incel forum: 6'2

Average global dick size: 5 inch
Average dick size on incel forum: 7 inch

Average global IQ: 90-100
Average IQ on incel forum: 120-130


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm 5'10 and people guessed me from 5'7 up to 6'2 jfl. That's why my mood switches so much. I have days thinking I'm not a subhuman and then the next day I get called a small manlet.


----------



## Over (Apr 25, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> I'm 5'10 and people guessed me from 5'7 up to 6'2 jfl. That's why my mood switches so much. I have days thinking I'm not a subhuman and then the next day I get called a small manlet.


5'10 is manlet though

If you're not 6'3 barefoot then you're not even a man


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 25, 2020)

6’3”, people guess me to be anywhere from 6ft to 6’5”

people can’t estimate height for shit, too many bluepilled manlets playing up their height.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 25, 2020)

6foot5

People think I'm like 6'8


----------

